# Une erreur est survenue lors de la communication avec le scanner



## myriam64 (18 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour  à tous voila depuis des jours je fais des recherches sur internet concernant mon problème

j'ai une imprimante lexmark S305 en wifi , lorsque je veux imprimer cela fonctionne parfaitement mais pour scanner j'ai ce message d'erreur qui apparait :


Une erreur est survenue lors de la communication avec le scanner

je suis sous OSX YOSEMITE version 10.10.5
imac 27 pouces avant je n'avais pas ce probléme mais depuis que je suis passé chez orange j'ai ce problème alors je ne sais pas si cela vient du fait d'avoir changé de FAI mais impossible de scanner 

j'ai fait réinitialiser , desinstaller rien y fait merci énormément de votre aide .


----------



## myriam64 (19 Juillet 2017)

j'ai ceci qui apparait il ne parvient pas a trouver S300 S400 serie sur diagnostic reseaux???

pdl-datastream_tcp _local


----------



## lolipale (20 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Voir ici.


----------



## myriam64 (21 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour ,

merci Lolipale mais j'ai toujours le même problème  à savoir 


une erreur de communication est survenu ..... avec le scanner


je suis désespérée  merci de votre aide précieuse je suis impatiente d'avoir une solution .


----------



## lolipale (21 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Avez vous utilisé le logiciel de lexmark permettant la re-configuration de votre imprimante ?
Vous avez plusieurs moyens d’accéder au scanner !
Soit vous passez par le logiciel intégré à macos (Préférences système -> Imprimantes et scanner -> choisissez votre imprimante -> onglet numériser (si cet onglet n'apparait pas, c'est que le pilote n'a pas été installé).
L'autre solution consiste à utiliser le logiciel spécifique de Lexmark que vous trouverez ici


----------



## myriam64 (21 Juillet 2017)

Oui , j'ai installé les pilotes à partir du site de Lexmark mais pas avec mon cd croyez-vous que je devrai l'installer avec le cd ???

j'ai bien le numériser sur préférence imprimante scanner voici un screemshot .


Merci de votre aide.


----------



## lolipale (21 Juillet 2017)

Que se passe t'il si vous utilisez le logiciel "Transfert d'image" fournit avec macOS ?
Cela fonctionne t'il ?
A voir sur des sites US d'autres ont des problèmes entre Yosemite, El Capitan et cette imprimante.
Restons positif ... nous allons trouver une solution


----------



## myriam64 (21 Juillet 2017)

Avec le transfert d'image fournit par mac os j'ai la même chose .

voici la photo merci .


----------



## lolipale (21 Juillet 2017)

Ok.
Supprimez l'imprimante ou mieux (au vu que vous n'avez qu'une imprimante) ré-initialisez le système d'impression.
Pour cela, allez dans Préférences système -> Imprimantes & scanner. Cliquez en haut à gauche (ou apparait votre imprimante) en appuyant sur la touche alt. Vous verez apparaitre un menu "Réinitialiser le système d'impression" (voir copie d'écran). Une fois la réinitialisation effectuée, ajoutez votre imprimante. Même problème ?


----------



## myriam64 (21 Juillet 2017)

Oui, après cette opération j'ai toujours le même problème .


----------



## lolipale (21 Juillet 2017)

Je suppose que vous avez déjà éteint et rallumé votre imprimante !


----------



## myriam64 (21 Juillet 2017)

Oui effectivement je l'ai débranché et redémarré


----------



## lolipale (21 Juillet 2017)

alors essayons les pilotes fournis par Apple : Voir ici


----------



## lolipale (21 Juillet 2017)

Oups ... j'ai trouvé plus récent ici


----------



## myriam64 (21 Juillet 2017)

Lolipale vous êtes un génie!!!!!! ça fonctionne merci merci merci vraiment , cela fait 10 jours que je bataille et grâce au lien que vous m'avez envoyé cela fonctionne encore merci si j'ai d'autres problèmes pourrai-je vous contacté si cela  ne vous dérange pas passez une bonne soirée.

MERCI


----------



## Locke (22 Juillet 2017)

myriam64 a dit:


> si j'ai d'autres problèmes pourrai-je vous contacté si cela ne vous dérange pas


Et bien tu créeras un nouveau message, l'aide doit profiter à tout le monde. 

Sinon, il y a une autre mise-à-jour plus récente… https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1792?locale=fr_FR …a voir.


----------

